# . 621 camera



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

My girlfriend is running. 621 stock out of the blue her camera freezes when she opens it any ideas?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

SC trailbuilder said:


> My girlfriend is running. 621 stock out of the blue her camera freezes when she opens it any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


You try clearing data on the camera app maybe? Or wiping the cache? Beyond that, haven't heard of anyone else reporting it, so if wanted to troubleshoot would need alogcat.


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> You try clearing data on the camera app maybe? Or wiping the cache? Beyond that, haven't heard of anyone else reporting it, so if wanted to troubleshoot would need alogcat.


I have tried all that very weird, I wish I could root it but. 621 seems hard to get root. Thank you Goose you are very helpful in all the forums!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SlothlyDX (Oct 24, 2011)

SC trailbuilder said:


> I have tried all that very weird, I wish I could root it but. 621 seems hard to get root. Thank you Goose you are very helpful in all the forums!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Have you tried adjusting settings to see if the issue is specific? It may be an auto focus or mega pixel issue? Don't know why it would do that on stock but always good to play around and see what you can find.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

SlothlyDX said:


> Have you tried adjusting settings to see if the issue is specific? It may be an auto focus or mega pixel issue? Don't know why it would do that on stock but always good to play around and see what you can find.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


give it a try! Thank you!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

SC trailbuilder said:


> give it a try! Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


No luck, is there a good app to replace the camera /camcorder?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## skreelink (Oct 7, 2011)

SC trailbuilder said:


> I have tried all that very weird, I wish I could root it but. 621 seems hard to get root. Thank you Goose you are very helpful in all the forums!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24976-guide-stock-unrooted-621-or-bricked-to-full-rooted-621-with-proper-kernel/

Here is my full guide. With the advancements made, it's actually rather easy to root 621 now! It just takes a few technobabble moments.
But the gist is > Linux SBF to Milestone 604 > Run Zergrush to root > Bootstrap recovery > Update CWM > flash rooted 621 system + kernel zip > Enjoy all the pleasures of root.

I haven't really ran 621 so I don't know about the camera problems, but 2nd-init roms don't have the issue. Make a nandroid of 621 and try a rom or two. 
Also, you can try fixing permissions once rooted, maybe something is wrong and the 'user' doesn't have the correct permissions to access camera functions.


----------



## SC trailbuilder (Jul 13, 2011)

skreelink said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24976-guide-stock-unrooted-621-or-bricked-to-full-rooted-621-with-proper-kernel/
> 
> Here is my full guide. With the advancements made, it's actually rather easy to root 621 now! It just takes a few technobabble moments.
> But the gist is > Linux SBF to Milestone 604 > Run Zergrush to root > Bootstrap recovery > Update CWM > flash rooted 621 system + kernel zip > Enjoy all the pleasures of root.
> ...


Thank you! Will look into it.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

